# Effacer toutes les photos de l'iPhone



## zoncou (18 Juillet 2010)

Hello,

Petite question surement bête, mais je ne trouve pas la reponse sur le web. :mouais:

Comment effacer toutes les photos/vidéos prise avec l'iphone.
Pas de problème pour les effacer une par une, mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de les effacer toutes d'un coup, après par exemple les avoir importer avec Aperture. 

ps: A partir d'un PC, on a accès depuis le poste de travail au dossier photo de l'iphone, il est alors facile de tout supprimer. Mais depuis un Mac???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------

Pour le moment, la seul solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de passer par le logiciel "Apercu" du Mac, puis "fichier" et "importer de l'iPhone...". Puis on un a gestionnaire du dossier photo de l'iphone avec possibilité de supprimer toutes les photos en les sélectionnant.

C'est étonnant de ne pas trouver de moyen plus simple et rapide.

Je n'ai pas trouvé non plus le moyen depuis Aperture. J'aimerai comme n'importe quel APN effacer les photos après l'importation.


----------



## Pouasson (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut.

Sur l'iPhone, sur l'écran "Pellicule" de l'album photo, tu cliques sur l'icône en haut à droite. Là, tu sélectionnes toutes les photos (ça va vite même en les sélectionnant à la main), et tu peux toutes les supprimer d'un coup.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2010)

zoncou a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé non plus le moyen depuis Aperture. J'aimerai comme n'importe quel APN effacer les photos après l'importation.



Normalement, lors que l'importation, ton logiciel devrait te demander si tu souhaites effacer les photos du iPhone. Il ne le fait pas ?


----------



## zoncou (18 Juillet 2010)

> Salut.
> 
> Sur l'iPhone, sur l'écran "Pellicule" de l'album photo, tu cliques sur  l'icône en haut à droite. Là, tu sélectionnes toutes les photos (ça va  vite même en les sélectionnant à la main), et tu peux toutes les  supprimer d'un coup.



Oui, ca fonctionne très bien quand tu as quelques photos, mais quand tu en as plusieurs dizaines voir davantage...



> Normalement, lors que l'importation, ton logiciel devrait te demander si  tu souhaites effacer les photos du iPhone. Il ne le fait pas ?



Il le fait pour mon eos 450D (enfin la carte SD), mais pas pour mon iPhone.


----------



## vitex (30 Août 2010)

Great le coup de "Aperçu" !!

Merci, depuis le temps que je cherche...





zoncou a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Petite question surement bête, mais je ne trouve pas la reponse sur le web. :mouais:
> 
> ...


----------



## snilabes (15 Août 2011)

effectivement !!! great e coup d'apercu, parce qu'un an après, il n'y a toujours pas d'autres solutions...

et c'est simplement hallucinant


----------



## l'écrit vain (27 Octobre 2011)

Merci également pour l'astuce aperçu. Ça faisait une heure que je cherchais comment supprimer ma pellicule (transférée avec la sauvegarde d'un ancien iPhone sur le nouveau), 750 photos. Sachant qu'iPhoto voulait plus me réimporter le tout, détectant un problème avec "une" photo.


----------



## franz2b (11 Novembre 2012)

De la merde Mac.

Leur gestion de document faite pour passer par leur suite de logiciels de merde est liberticide.
J'en peux plus de passer un temps fou à contourner des problèmes. J'en regrette Windows qui était le sida de l'informatique. Je suis tombé sur Ebola.

*APPLE = PRISON*


----------



## ckyja (11 Novembre 2012)

Ah ben c'est toi l'Ebola, apprend à te servir de ton ordinateur ça t'évitera de dire des con...ie. Transfert d'image efface les photos d'un coup.


----------



## franz2b (11 Novembre 2012)

Et comment tu fais si elles ont déjà été transférées autre part, champion ?
Tu attends comme un con qu'il scanne toutes les photo et qu'il te propose de tout effacer à la fin ? Tu croyais sérieusement m'apprendre ça ?!
Ou si l'importation crash, comme c'est arrivé à un membre de cette même discussion, c'est quoi ta solution ?

Fais pas semblant d'ignorer que c'est une erreur de conception, le seul moyen étant de passer par Aperçu.

Leur système de passer par leur suite d'outils est lourde, mais juteuse pour eux. Moins l'utilisateur contrôle, plus il est dépendant.

Heureusement que Logic 9 est excellent, sinon j'aurais brûlé mon mac depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## iemsou (28 Février 2013)

Avec le logiciel "transfert d'images" fournis sur n'importe quel mac depuis longtemps vous pouvez voir les photos de tout appareil connecté. Que se soit un appareil photo, un iPhone, etc... Je précise que ce n'est pas réservé aux mac user car il est possible de faire la même chose sur d'autres gestionnaires d'images sur windows et linux.

Il suffit de tout sélectionner (CMD+A) ou ne sélectionner que quelques unes, et ensuite de cliquer sur l'icône supprimer en bas... Je ne vois pas comment la gestion pourrait être plus simple... Alors on arrête de monter sur ses grands chevaux dès qu'il est question d'Apple et des limitations. Parfois c'est le cas, j'en suis bien conscient mais lorsque ce n'est pas le cas il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi 

"Apple = prison" non mais vous vous rendez compte de ce que vous dites ?


----------



## leorose (20 Décembre 2013)

je confirme ça marche en passant par aperçu. 
Ca réponds bien au problème d'une bibliothèque de 2000 photos sur mon dernier 5S a force de toujours transfer une sauvegarde d'un ancien iphone à un nouvel iPhone année après années sans les purger à chaque fois. 
Bref, 
apercu
Menu fichier->importer depuis... -> iphone 5S de D -> cmd A ou "tout sélectionner" -> icône rouge barrée= jeter
ATTENTION, sauvegardez bien toutes vos photos dans iPhoto avant cette manie sinon vous aurez perdus vos photos.


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je "m'insère" dans cette discussion car je n'arrive en aucune manière, hors iCloud, à décharger mes photos de l'Phone sur mes macs (iMac et MBP 2012).
Transfert d'images, iPhoto, Aperture, Aperçu tous inefficaces. 
J'ai paramètré Aperture comme application devant décharger les photos.
Il ne se lance pas au branchement de l'iPhone par câble et ouvert, l'iPhone n'apparait pas comme appareil.

J'ai essayé aussi InstaShare avec le même insuccès!

iPhone : iOS version 7.0.4 (11B554a)

Macs : Mac OS 9.1 - Mavericks

Toutes suggestions/solutions seront les bienvenues.


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2013)

La réponse    :
Mavericks supprime une partie de la synchronisation en local avec iTunes

OS X Mavericks, iTunes, votre iPhone et l'obligation d'adopter iCloud

Cela illustre notre impuissance face au dictat d'Apple.
Il me semble qu'il y aurait matière à une protestation des utilisateurs.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Décembre 2013)

bonjour gmaa,

c'est curieux de mon coté aucun souci pour décharger mes images depuis mon iPhone 4. dès qu'il est branché Aperture s'ouvre et me propose d'importer.


----------



## gmaa (22 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour gmaa,
> 
> c'est curieux de mon coté aucun souci pour décharger mes images depuis mon iPhone 4. dès qu'il est branché Aperture s'ouvre et me propose d'importer.



Avec quelle version d'iOS?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> La réponse    :
> Mavericks supprime une partie de la synchronisation en local avec iTunes



Dans le premier lien, une partie du screen est tronquée, si tu as ton iPhone connecté et visible tu dois voir Photos au bout à droite, là il suffit de sélectionner ce que tu veux synchroniser ...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Décembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Avec quelle version d'iOS?



mavericks et iOS 7


----------



## gmaa (22 Décembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans le premier lien, une partie du screen est tronquée, si tu as ton iPhone connecté et visible tu dois voir Photos au bout à droite, là il suffit de sélectionner ce que tu veux synchroniser ...



C'est ça le pb Apple ayant tué le service...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> C'est ça le pb Apple ayant tué le service...



C'est un grand mot, surtout que chez moi ça fonctionne nickel entre mon iPhone 4 et mon iMac 24" qui sont sous 





> mavericks et iOS 7


 et je ne suis pas le seul pour qui c'est le cas


----------



## gmaa (22 Décembre 2013)

Je veux bien te croire!
Mais c'est quand même bizarre que cela ne marche chez moi sous aucune de mes machines de Leopard à Mavericks en passant par SL...
J'ai même ressorti mon vieux Mac mini sous 10.4.11...
Et moi non plus je ne suis pas seul!...

J'ai cherché aussi si une extension "tierce" pouvait être la cause.
J'ai démarré sans extension sans résultat mais entre sans et une en trop il y a de la marge.
Je n'ai a priori rien "d'exotique".

Je fais de la veille sur le sujet au cas où...

Je vais tenter d'appeler Apple en début de semaine, mon MBP est encore sous AppleCare mais je ne suis pas sûr que le sujet rentre dans le service AppleCare.


----------



## gmaa (23 Décembre 2013)

Eureka! (bis repetita)

J'ai trouvé!

C'est "idiot" comme souvent.
J'avais acheté un deuxième cordon de raccordement iPhone USB (chez Orange).

La charge fonctionne parfaitement.
Mais jamais la reconnaissance par les macs et les appris.

J'ai eu la subite idée : *Et si c'était le cordon?*

J'ai donc pris le cordon USB qui est fourni à l'achat de l'iPhone *ET...*

Tout fonctionne immédiatement!

Sujet clos pour moi.


----------

